# Canned Vegetable Price Increase



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Forget next year, the increase is here now.

The same Spartan brand vegetables I paid $0.42 on sale a couple weeks ago with senior discount ,have been increased to $1.19 each.

$0.79 was the regular price, so that's a $0.40 a can increase


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Sadly... everything is going up. Those local edible plants are looking more appealing every day.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yep i had to change my enumeration of things and had to add 100 more for gas and 100 more a month for groceries! its a darned shame!


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

We are seeing this across the country.. Save-a-lot stores are still reasonable on canned veggies.. I know Diesel down here is 4.15 a gallon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$0.45 for short cut green beans and $0.49 for whole kernel corn yesterday. I'll see what todays price is when I head to town to order a quarter & rocker panel and for the minivan.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

On those... merely a cheap $1250 and $800 each. Not quite as cheap as canned goods. Or... you could just leave the panels dented or rusted or whatever... and spend that money on canned goods.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I ordered patch panels ,$115 for both. $50 for the panel bonding adhesive,$50 for filler and sandpaper, $50 for paint..........


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

prices all around are getting crazy


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow... good price AquaHull... I was being a little facetious on my prices... but only a little.


----------



## smartprepper (Oct 19, 2012)

We may all be trying the extreme couponing soon with the way prices are headed. Gas prices are supposed to dip further in the near term so that might provide us some relief to stock up.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

shotlady said:


> yep i had to change my enumeration of things and had to add 100 more for gas and 100 more a month for groceries! its a darned shame!


I shop at H-mart, it's an asian chain. I can get everything I get at the publix (where I got hit coming from) and a lot better, wider variety of things like that duck and fava beans, blood oranges, ten pound bags of salt, great Hungarian sausage and kimchee and crazy canned goods. What I would buy at publix for 300 bucks costs me 90 bucks at h-mart and I can get my hands on sushi grade fish and live crabs and crawfish and way better goods. They also have interesting appliances and way cool housewares that also make for some good preps. Check out the nearest asian market and see if its clean, if its clean you have a winner


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

yum yum kimchee is good survival food, the spices will keep bugs away.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Leon... I'll have to check that out... and do some price comparisons.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

good idea leon


----------

